# DW at Waxtstock



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

DW will be there again with a selection of Stickers , hangars etc 

We will also have LED LENSER torches if anybody wants anything specific then let us know 

check them out here 
ledco.co.uk 


:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

See you there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I some how missed the DW stand last year. !!

Gonz.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> I some how missed the DW stand last year. !!
> 
> Gonz.


Same. I won't do this time though. I'm coming off a night shift so will try and get 40 winks on the way down.

I'll be the walking zombie :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Mark ST said:


> I'm coming off a night shift so *will try and get 40 winks on the way down*.


I hope you're not driving! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great gonzo said:


> I some how missed the DW stand last year. !!
> 
> Gonz.





Mark ST said:


> Same. I won't do this time though. I'm coming off a night shift so will try and get 40 winks on the way down.
> 
> I'll be the walking zombie :thumb:


Make sure you pop in this time as we "might" have something special going on :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Will I need the credit card?? Lol. 


Gonz


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> Make sure you pop in this time as we "might" have something special going on :thumb:


This sounds interesting. Got my lenser last year from you Bill so looking forward to see what's going on this year :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We have torches arriving today ready for waxstock - stickers - do not wash hangers - Hopefully some freebies and of course a must have that will be a once its gone its gone


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

missed last year won't be missing this year looking forward to great show


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

A little Teaser update


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> A little Teaser update


Looks interesting!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Sadly i won't be attending this year, i will only have got back from a week's holiday the day before and will have tons of stuff to sort out. Enjoy guys.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> We have torches arriving today ready for waxstock - stickers - do not wash hangers - Hopefully some freebies and of course a must have that will be a once its gone its gone


That's definitely a packet of Huba buba!!!

Gonz.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Should have some freebies coming to !


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Delivery arrived for Waxstock - make sure you come and see DW #freebies #sonax - Huge thanks to www.Saxon-brands.com #littletrees


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Led Lensers arrived as well


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Can't wait  See you there folks :buffer:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Another Little Teaser make sure you pop over to the DW STAND !!!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Gutted i can't make it, met WHIZZER last year and was hoping to meet Johnnyopolis too but didnt get the chance. Maybe in 2018 as next year i'll be in Cyprus i think.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

My first Waxstock.

Coming with a neighbour - our wives think we're erm can't quite think of the expressionbut it's along the lines of "sadoes" .

Really looking forward to it, maybe putting some faces to names and definitely getting some "more" products.

Andy.


----------



## scrounger (Apr 17, 2008)

Mine and my friends first visit to Waxstock. 

Sadly I have been given an 'allowance' but I have a secret stash. Lol.


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Can't wait, I'll definitively pop over to the stand .


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

more here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=381701


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I think I've seen this is it from jay?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

nichol4s said:


> I think I've seen this is it from jay?


Yes Jay has produced all the I loveDW waxes for us - first one was strawberry, then mango and now a bubblegum


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Do I get one for guessing it was Hubba Bubba. Lol. 

Gonz.


----------

